# restoring leather vintage leica case



## vin88 (Jul 14, 2018)

after dropping my F2  on the concrete,  I have a lot more respect for vintage camera cases.   for starters;  most have cotton thread and aging leather.  saddle soap can do wounders with the leather,  but the cotton thread must be replaced with nylon.  that's not easy.  a "saddle maker" may take on the and it will be expensive.  good luck,  vin


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 14, 2018)

Hmm, some years ago I got a hold of some cotton thread to sew up the various leather camera cases I had ... sorry, I don't member the source exactly but I think is was from the UK.


----------



## compur (Jul 14, 2018)

Independent shoe repair shops will often repair old camera cases. 

Leathercraft suppliers like Tandy have various types of thread.


----------



## vin88 (Jul 15, 2018)

thread is easly acquired.  all sizes and colors, but not in cotton,  cotton is weak and it rots. will not last long. it is the labor or art of sewing  required for a "leather restoration"  is my point.   vin


----------



## star camera company (Jan 17, 2019)

Use dental floss


----------



## vin88 (Jan 17, 2019)

Non cotton thread  is not expensive and comes in any color.  vin


----------

